# print from windows network



## mzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,
Please help. I'm new to Mac OS X and i'm trying to print via a Windows XP network printer. i heard that i can use bonjour but i don't know how to configure it. My Apple MacBook is wireless and i want to print thru LAN network. Is it possible? the printer is not wireless (HP Color LaserJet 3800).
TQ


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

How is your network set up? You should have the printer connected to the XP machine, and have the XP machine and the Mac connected to the same router or via a cable. Beyond this, in my experience, all you have to do is install iTunes or Safari on the XP machine and Bonjour is automatically installed and configured at the same time. When you do that, the printer should be instantly recognized and configured by the Mac.


----------



## mzy (Jun 18, 2008)

yes, the printer is connected to XP machine (LAN connected). But, the Mac is wireless. is it possible or not? or do i hv to connect the mac to the network via a cable. i've try printing using mac os panther via the same network (thru cable) and it worked. if i install bonjour to the XP does it mean that i can print from the mac even if it is wireless?


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, as long as Bonjour is installed on the XP machine, it should be automatic. As I said, Bonjour is installed along with iTunes or Safari, so as long as you install the latest version of at least one of those, it should work fine.


----------

